# Rubbish rants and BS



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

I dunno. It has been said before several times in the past couple of months, this place just ain't the same anymore. Well, in some ways it is, in that the BS and clique factors were always there, but the mix is now much more onerous. Certainly more than I can take.

What do I mean? On forums, you will always get people spouting rubbish that is just technically and demonstrably untrue, but based more on hype and fashion, and a general gung-ho attitude. The process works like this. Newbies come on, read and believe 100% of it (that's big mistake number 1!), and soon after start to spout their own mixture of regurgitated BS, plus their own guesses.

For example, I've just read the thread on ESP and once again the general consensus seems to be that most guys can do better with ESP off. Hmm.

You also have the sales sharks waiting in the margins, hanging around to pounce on anyone (specially newbies) enquiring about mods, to sell them their products, regardless of whether or not it will REALLY suits them. Like, "buy my kit, join da boys TT club!"

So many times on here I read about guys leaving the fold and getting more comfortable cars such as 4x4s etc. They cite that the TT is just not practical for everyday use. The TT is a very practical car if you don't overmod it into an uncomfortable track car. Getting the car to loose traction and slide seems to be a great aspiration on here too. Go figure.

There's this loud, 'one of da boys' clique lurking around and the name of the game is street. In the three years since I've been on here - aided by lower prices - I've witnessed the TT become less of an upmarket, treasured sports tourer that we all aspired to have into a chav's street car complete with crass bodykits, blue LEDs, garish ugly wheels and uba-lowering etc etc a la Maxpower, Redline etc.

I'm also tired of reading (where possible!) really bad English. Yeah, I know that will get people going, no apologies. But Christ, when it gets to point that you just can't understand what someone is trying to say, midst grammatical and spelling errors that a 6 year old would make, it's time to question it.

Last week I sorta finished my mod scheme (well, it's never over is it?!) I got a CC stage two remap, and my zorst system is upgraded from start to finish. I've not lost any interest in the car at all, but coming on here to read the BS and pith that gets put on is waring very thin.

I've always said that we are all different, and that - of course - will be reflected in our cars. But for the reasons above, I won't be swimming in these waters so much any more. What's that I hear? good riddance?! That doesn't bother me if that's the case. I'm just gonna get on with enjoying my TT and will come back occasionally to see what's flavour of the week. Whatever your interests, I wish you well.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

ttsteve said:


> For example, I've just read the thread on ESP and once again the general consensus seems to be that most guys can do better with ESP off. Hmm.


I agree with the majority of your post, but this one is a little ridiculous. If you're doing fast road driving you don't want the ESP cutting power every time you go over a little bump in the road (which thanks to poor road maintenance there is many around my area) hampering what would be otherwise a very fun drive. Maybe on a track you're less likely to encounter these situations.

My main gripe with the mk1 forum is definitely the sales sharks offering their wares at every single turn it's so exasperating that you can't give any proper advice because they've already offered them a product at "significantly below rrp" price.


----------



## kw_maher (Jan 6, 2009)

It's what you get with a car becoming affordable to more people.

IMHO, people of the internet generation are, to put it bluntly, thick and lazy when it comes to communication. Hence the number of near illegible posts. Unfortunately it's just something we have to live with, as it's only going to get worse.

As for peoples choice of modification - I don't see a problem here. 
With the attainability of the car though, there is definately some VW "scene" influence popping up. Having said that though, if you've generally been into VW's, they do kind of grip you. An Audi is a natural progression.
I'd be interested to see how many TT _enthusiasts_ have been very into their VW's.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

It's the internet, and yes it's an environment where we can expect our written language to be murdered. That's not to say we should just accept it and not comment on it. It really does people no credit - appearing illiterate just gives the impression that you are none too bright, which somewhat diminishes the credibility of what you've got to say. So as far as that is concerned I am in agreement with you Steve (just ironic that your post contains more than one spelling or gramatical mistake! :wink: )

I guess it is also inevitable that the car will in time attract interest from various quarters. However, it will pass. The Maxpower crew are now interested in the car because it is cheap enough for them to buy. It is something different to the Golfs and other VWs that they've all had before yet mechanically familiar, so an easy transition to something a bit different that will stand out from the rest of the individualized clone 'Dubs'. But in time there will be something else that becomes cheap enough for them and they will move on. In the meantime they will have destroyed quite a few cars, but that's okay. There are a lot of MK1 TTs out there and we can afford to lose a few. Infact, as we hope that our cars will eventually become the classics that we know they deserve to be, the fewer original examples about, the better. And it's their car - they can do what they want with it.

They're always going to be here on this forum as it's such a good resource for information (just as long as you can cut through the dross and misinformation) but I don't think we're likely to see too many in the TTOC. There's room for everyone here, and why not? You don't have to read the stuff you're not interested in.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Let you without sin cast the first stone. :wink: All welcome here be they beggars or millionaires and that includes the holier than thous. Just value diversity.  Now wheres my Dubkorps tee shirt and base ball cap. [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

I is in dagreement wid u. Aldis bad spellin and whatever gets right on my teets. Somma dees peeps cant even get there grammars together is it.
But seriously, I am a relative newbie, and happily got my education in the 70's and 80's when teachers were allowed to teach.
And although I do wish to do a few mods to my car such as a twin exhaust,just done,(need lake mettallic silver valance off of a 225 if anyone has got a spare,(i have a 180) and a slight remap,just for a bit of extra power, I don't really get why so many people are so keen to alter the look of such an iconic motor.
But as has already been stated in this thread,the fewer originals there are the more desirable mine will be.
As for the sharks, I just don't go swimming so manage to avoid these. Ditto for people giving advice without real knowledge of the situation,but as this is a forum,where owners of the same car look for help and advice,it is only natural that people will want to offer advice from their own experiences,(even if this advice is not entirely accurate),it is then up to the individual to check this advice and act accordingly.
If you end up changing your tyres every 150 miles becasue some dolt has told you that lowering your car by 50mm is a good idea,then really you get what you deserve.
I do blame the VW Golf crowd though,coming over here,buying our cars,pimping our women.
and finally...it's all gud in da hood y'all....peace out! :lol:


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Fictorious said:


> ttsteve said:
> 
> 
> > For example, I've just read the thread on ESP and once again the general consensus seems to be that most guys can do better with ESP off. Hmm.
> ...


ESP cutting in when going over bumps (a phrase I often use is, "on real roads, not the track") is greatly exacerbated when the car has been lowered/stiffened too much and low profile tyres are used. ie the suspension and tyres are not set up to hug the roads, and will tend to skip. That's a track car for you. Which was one of the points that I rant on about so much, so you're actually proving my point not debunking it. I've never had ESP cut in under those circumstances. And by the way, bad roads aren't confined to your area, it's all over the UK. You just need to match your car's performance/set up to the surfaces that you drive on - real roads, not the track. Anyway, I don't want to get bogged down in specifics, having done battle on many many occasions. As I say, I'm tired of the fight, but just wanted to give folks a sort of overview of how I felt.

Thanks for the comments so far guys.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Steve, for what it's worth I largely agree with what you've said and I get the feeling there are many on here, or have already left, who might agree.

It's interesting that the profile of TT ownership has changed so much - even in the years since I've been here. There always used to be a good-humoured and entertaining exchange between the regulars on all manner of subjects, but if you disagree with someone now you risk a barrage of abuse or worse. For my money that is sadly indicative of the society we have now too. Nobody can ever admit they're wrong or apologise because it's seen as uncool to do that.

I see it every day on the roads. Far fewer people can be arsed to wave a 'thank you' when you let them out and there are more and more who simply disregard the rules of the road and barge down the wrong side of the road when their side is blocked by parked cars. Those that don't say 'thanks' after I've waited for them get the flicky -Vs from me - as does every other knob jockey who thinks it's cool to be rude. Yes, I'm sad to say I've joined them at times but each morning I still go out with the intention of being pleasant to everyone.

Regarding the bastardisation of the classic TT, well it has happened to every car ever made and the TT is no exception. I come from a VW history - my first car was a Beetle and since then I've had Type 2 campers, Type 181s, Golfs galore and now Audis. Sure I've had breaks in between for other brands but I've largely been loyal to VAG. A lot of what is currently going on I like - the G-Werks, Euro style of modding is still uber-cool in my eyes, whereas the big-grilled, skirted and pelmeted other stuff is not to my taste at all.

But that doesn't make any of it bad. The fact that people still and will customise this car is testament to it's universal appeal. The TT is a sure-fire classic and the fact that it was so well made and still modded will only prolong it's longevity.

That, in the end is what it all boils down to. The car and the people who love and preserve it - whatever clothes it wears. 

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

I sort of agree but what really bugs me lately is the lack of common sense on here there has been so many posts from people without TTs asking silly questions on whether they should buy one etc???
"should I buy this TT with low mileage"
"I'm buying a TT and it failed an mot 6 years ago"
"where should I put a sticker on my car"
"will these FORD mats fit my car "
"will square wheels fit my TT"
In order not to offend anyone these posts above have been changed slightly. 
The lack of descent treads involving mods are become less and less one in every 10 ???
I know people want to get their postings up but I'm surprised how some of these people can leave their house in the morning let alone buy a car and put the right fuel in it. 
RICH


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

ttsteve said:


> Getting the car to loose traction and slide seems to be a great aspiration on here too. Go figure.
> 
> I'm also tired of reading (where possible!) really bad English. Yeah, I know that will get people going, no apologies. But Christ, when it gets to point that you just can't understand what someone is trying to say, midst grammatical and spelling errors that a 6 year old would make, it's time to question it.


What like loose and lose? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryantt180 (Jul 29, 2010)

richieshore said:


> ttsteve said:
> 
> 
> > Getting the car to loose traction and slide seems to be a great aspiration on here too. Go figure.
> ...


Ha ha, thats funny!

I am guilty as charged, i would like the TT even more if it would go sideways and slide about. I wouldnt do it near other car's and i certainly wouldnt do it to endanger other peoples lives but on the quiet dual carridgeways and roundabouts near me its enjoyable.

All I can say is im sorry that people spend thier (thier, there their??? sorry) money on what they want to do. Utter bastards, they should respect the TT and keep it standard!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Steve.

We've had some pithy exchanges Steve and I agree with you once again. I've tried hard in the time I've been on the forum (not even two years yet) to scythe through the BS and get some decent technical discussions going but there's been precious little of late to get my teeth into.

One of the last straws for me recently was another user spouting very confidently a transparent bucket of absolute excrement about ISOFIX child seat mountings. When I politely asked for some objective evidence to back up his claims, I was ignored until a few days went by and some cryptic jibe appeared on another totally unrelated thread. Rather like your Times Crossword jibe actually, but at least you were up front with it.

Like you, I feel that there are floods of newbies asking the same old questions which is desperately boring and not giving anything back.

Shame really. I'm sticking around for now as it's still head and shoulders above a lot of forums I've seen, but my interest is waning too.

My two penn'orth today: It's not difficult at all to spout cack and insult people and use poor and grammatically incorrect language. However, providing interesting, useful, technically accurate information written in an accessible way with some humour doused on the top takes a great deal more effort. There aren't many people around who will bother. Life, work, the internet, it's all the same.

Doug


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

> If you're doing fast road driving you don't want the ESP cutting power every time you go over a little bump in the road


You either drive alot harder than me, or your suspension set up is dicey. I run coilovers and 19s and don't get this very often at all.



oceans7 said:


> happily got my education in the 70's and 80's when teachers were allowed to teach.


A perfect example of people making stuff up? On what basis can teachers no longer teach? :?


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Speak your mind 'bruv' :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> happily got my education in the 70's and 80's when teachers were allowed to teach.





Hark said:


> A perfect example of people making stuff up? On what basis can teachers no longer teach? :?


No, I don't think he's making it up.

From what I can gather from the large number of my friends and family who are teachers, all the administration and unnecessary disciplining of disruptive and unruly children they have to deal with that gets in the way of teaching. Oh, that's if you can actually get a job in the first place (in the case of a recently qualified Geography teacher I know in Edinburgh).

I suspect this is what he was referring to Hark, recognising that it was a sweeping generalisation eh?

Doug


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

richieshore said:


> ttsteve said:
> 
> 
> > Getting the car to loose traction and slide seems to be a great aspiration on here too. Go figure.
> ...


That just about sums up the attitude and mentality actually, always someone waiting to put the knife in for a cheap titter. Yep, I made a spelling error, and because of what I said earlier, that makes it SO funny I guess. Little things...


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

ttsteve said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > ttsteve said:
> ...


Ha ha, I was only taking the piss mate, to be honest I know exactly what you mean with the disgraceful spelling and grammar, it's not just on here unfortunately and it really annoys me too. I've started deleting anyone from my news feed on facebook that doesn't speak in perfect english! :lol:


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm also tired of reading (where possible!) really bad English. Yeah, I know that will get people going, no apologies. But Christ, when it gets to point that you just can't understand what someone is trying to say, midst grammatical and spelling errors that a 6 year old would make, it's time to question it.[/quote]

What like loose and lose? :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

That just about sums up the attitude and mentality actually, always someone waiting to put the knife in for a cheap titter. Yep, I made a spelling error, and because of what I said earlier, that makes it SO funny I guess. Little things...[/quote]

Ha ha, I was only taking the piss mate, to be honest I know exactly what you mean with the disgraceful spelling and grammar, it's not just on here unfortunately and it really annoys me too. I've started deleting anyone from my news feed on facebook that doesn't speak in perfect english! :lol:[/quote]

:wink:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hark said:


> > If you're doing fast road driving you don't want the ESP cutting power every time you go over a little bump in the road
> 
> 
> You either drive alot harder than me, or your suspension set up is dicey. I run coilovers and 19s and don't get this very often at all.
> ...


 Clearly you have not spoken with a teenager recently. This is not a comment against teachers,more against the restricted ways in which they are allowed to teach these days,and the weak curriculum that they are expected to expouse. 
Try asking a random group of 13-17 year olds to name just 10 world capital cities.


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

oceans7 said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > > If you're doing fast road driving you don't want the ESP cutting power every time you go over a little bump in the road
> ...


My mate works for a large company who operate in the electrical sub station business on a worldwide basis. One day, the young secretary there who handles transport, (cars, arranging flight tickets etc) asked him if Spain was in France. It's true.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

No offence meant to Steve, but I see loose used for lose so many times (mostly at work) I have started to question my own understanding of English. That particular example has now gone way beyond a pet hate into something I try to just ignore.

The trouble is Steve that when I try to use good grammar and proper words to keep the standard of language used on the forum high and, for some inexplicable reason, you don't like or understand them, you're quite happy to have your little jibes too aren't you? Times Crossword...

I can't keep up with which ttSteve we're going to deal with today. One minute you're making quite perspicacious and pithy observations, the next you're displaying the same behaviours that irritate you and other people. I can't work you out and I've grown tired of trying.

Doug


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

ttsteve said:


> My mate works for a large company who operate in the electrical sub station business on a worldwide basis. One day, the young secretary there who handles transport, (cars, arranging flight tickets etc) asked him if Spain was in France. It's true.


This is the kind of clap trap and untruths that's being spouted on here lately. :x It's not true, Spain's not in France its in Portugal of course. :roll:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

oceans7 said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > > If you're doing fast road driving you don't want the ESP cutting power every time you go over a little bump in the road
> ...


Think you'll find Matt and myself are well conversed in talking to teenagers :wink:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Only on this forum could a thread relating to people giving stupid advice about a car deteriorate into a rant about kids education,teenagers and how often people talk to them.
If you seriously believe that the standard of education and teaching levels are the same today as they were 15 or 20 years ago,then good luck to you.
These people will be running the country one day,and I will be emigrating. [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Doug Short said:


> No offence meant to Steve, but I see loose used for lose so many times (mostly at work) I have started to question my own understanding of English. That particular example has now gone way beyond a pet hate into something I try to just ignore.
> 
> The trouble is Steve that when I try to use good grammar and proper words to keep the standard of language used on the forum high and, for some inexplicable reason, you don't like or understand them, you're quite happy to have your little jibes too aren't you? Times Crossword...
> 
> ...


I REALLY don't know where that's come from Doug. TBH, I'm not fully understanding you or why you suddenly seem to be attacking me?! Listen, you nor anyone else has to use good English on here to satisfy or suit me! I'm a 'nobody' like all of us and we all have our own views. I may comment on the general standard of English, and I may also us words such as 'lottsa', 'gotta', and so on. Where I use those words, it's clearly a colloquial abbreviation and would not detract from the understanding of the sentence in general. Looks like I'm gonna (!!!) be eternally sorry for spelling 'lose' wrong too! Jesus, and I get accused of being pedantic, it only needs ONE person to point it out! And Doug, don't bother trying to "work me out" (you're too analytical man, lighten up, everything is not transferable to mathematical facts and figures), - I'm just a regular sort of guy who is fed up with the direction this forum is taking!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

No worries mate. Don't leave us! Really. 

Yeah, I like working stuff out. I kind of hoped that would be one of my USPs on the forum actually :wink:

Oh, and I used a wrong word. I thought inscrutable meant wise but it doesn't, so I changed it to perspicacious which means observant. I'm sure glad I'm not trying to do the TIMES CROSSWORD today or else I'd be up excrement creek without a paddle.

Doug


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Doug Short said:


> No worries mate. Don't leave us! Really.
> 
> Yeah, I like working stuff out. I kind of hoped that would be one of my USPs on the forum actually :wink:
> 
> ...


Doug, we've chatted by pm, and you're clearly a sincere bloke. BTW, the problems we both had and talked about, I'm 100% now. you?


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

oceans7 said:


> Only on this forum could a thread relating to people giving stupid advice about a car deteriorate into a rant about kids education,teenagers and how often people talk to them.
> If you seriously believe that the standard of education and teaching levels are the same today as they were 15 or 20 years ago,then good luck to you.
> These people will be running the country one day,and I will be emigrating. [smiley=baby.gif]


That is SO true! It had me larfin out loud (LOL as they say). Made my day. Actually, what if we all stopped talking TTs and started telling jokes? Maybe not...


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

ttsteve said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > Only on this forum could a thread relating to people giving stupid advice about a car deteriorate into a rant about kids education,teenagers and how often people talk to them.
> ...


 I know...so true. I come on here for advice about my car,to offer some if I feel in a position to do so,and to have what i believe the natives call a 'bit of a laugh'. I think I'll just go and spend my time on twitbook or myface or whatever godforsaken website the kids are using these days,If you can't beat 'em,then just drop to their level.
I only bought the TT because I always wanted one,joined the forum because I thought it would be useful,(which very often it invariably is),but sometimes it just gets used for anonymous snipes and moans and yes I am a damn hypocrite..so get over it. :evil:
God please grant me the finances for an R8.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So back on topic, what colour do I paint my calipers ?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> So back on topic, what colour do I paint my calipers ?


The same colour as your built up shoes...


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

oceans7 said:


> This is not a comment against teachers,more against the restricted ways in which they are allowed to teach these days,and the weak curriculum that they are expected to expouse.


I know I should let it go, but I can't.

Are you from an educational background and is this based on some evidence, or facts?

How am I restricted?

What do you consider about the curriculum I teach to be weak?

I work for a Creative Partnership school, which is also a 'Space for sports and arts', in a deprived area of the inner city. The teaching and curriculum I provide is far in excess to that of anything I experienced at my own Primary school as a child. The fact that I attended a good school didn't stop maths lessons in the 1980s consisting of working your way through a booklet.

I love a good moan about 'the youth of today', but the objectives I teach my ten and eleven year old childen today would not have been taught until mid/late secondary school 15 years ago. I'm struggling to follow your logic to be honest.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hark said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a comment against teachers,more against the restricted ways in which they are allowed to teach these days,and the weak curriculum that they are expected to expouse.
> ...


 [smiley=argue.gif] You're quite right as I dont work in the 'education system' I really should not be allowed an opinion on it,ditto the police,ditto social services,ditto politics and on and on.... in fact I have'nt been out in the car for a couple of days so I'd better stop posting about that as well.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

That's fine then, if it was a rant with no substance then fair enough.

I think that was the point Steve was trying to make though.  
Wasn't anything personal mate, sorry if I ranted a bit. It just makes me twitch slightly when people talk about a job I love and make throw away flippant comments, when the reality is completely different.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

ttsteve said:


> Doug, we've chatted by pm, and you're clearly a sincere bloke. BTW, the problems we both had and talked about, I'm 100% now. you?


No Steve, I'm probably 110-120% and as such, I'm happy to disclose that I see you for what you really are which is an annoying, inconsistent, hypocritical, keyboard warrior.

For the avoidance of doubt, we did not 'chat' by PM. You invited me to PM you. I did. You replied with some fairly terse facts. The End. We should stick to exchanging unpleasantries. It's much more entertaining for everyone else.

Anyway, I suggest that you stick to running your PR firm in the West Midlands and I'll stick to running my nuclear reactor.

Doug


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hark said:


> That's fine then, if it was a rant with no substance then fair enough.
> 
> I think that was the point Steve was trying to make though.
> Wasn't anything personal mate, sorry if I ranted a bit. It just makes me twitch slightly when people talk about a job I love and make throw away flippant comments, when the reality is completely different.


 Fair enough. No offense was meant and it was a feirly flippant tongue in cheek comment as was my whole post if you read it back,and I sincerely did not wish to offend anyone in the teaching profession as in MY OPINION you have a very hard job to contend with already,but it is just MY OPINION.
May as well put a line under it as I have no wish to come on here and get into heated dicsussions with people about off topic subjects.
I'm just here to talk about my car mate.
No hard feelings I hope. 8)


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

oceans7 said:


> Only on this forum could a thread relating to people giving stupid advice about a car deteriorate into a rant about kids education,teenagers and how often people talk to them.
> If you seriously believe that the standard of education and teaching levels are the same today as they were 15 or 20 years ago,then good luck to you.
> These people will be running the country one day,and I will be emigrating. [smiley=baby.gif]


Spot on! My old physics teacher knew for a fact standards were getting lower. I knew they were when a certain bint got a B in maths but didn't have a ruddy clue how to even do times tables. What I want to know is this: if results are getting better and better every year, why is the frequency with which I have to read crud English and listen to people who can't even talk properly going up?

I've grown to really dislike the word "like" over the years :lol: :lol: "It was, like, raining". WAS IT REALLY, OR WAS IT EXACTLY THE SAME as rain by virtue of being RAIN? [smiley=bomb.gif] :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Lol

No offense meant or taken, sorry.

It's the secondary schools fault anyway. Lol


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hark said:


> Lol
> 
> No offense meant or taken, sorry.
> 
> It's the secondary schools fault anyway. Lol


You gotta be kidding, we've usually got to sort out the mess the primary school leaves


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Christ on a bike is this thread still going??? :-o


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Ikon66 said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Lol
> ...


We could chat about it after work one night. You guys all finish at 3.30 don't you?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

2.45


----------

